# D'autres Organistes ici?



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

Salut, ayant demasqué deux organistes sur ces beaux forums, je me posais la légitime question suivante, y en a-t-il d'autres? 
Premièrement, il y a moi  
En attendant que l'élite de l'humanité vienne se présenter sur ce forum, (pensez vous des organistes macusers.....:love: 

A+


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2008)

Il parait que j'ai un tres bel organe et que je sais bien en jouer. Ca compte?


----------



## r0m1 (9 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il parait que j'ai un tres bel organe et que je sais bien en jouer. Ca compte?



Bon, elle était facile...


...tu as juste été le plus rapide


----------



## estomak (9 Avril 2008)

tu veux dire, des joueurs d'orgue d'église?


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

Oui, tout à fait, j'ai oublié la confusion qui régnait sur l'orgue.... organistes d'église donc 
Luc G: Tu t'éclipses, c'est un comble vu ton avatar....:rateau: 
Bon, le coup des organes....


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Bon, le coup des organes....



JP est très "organisé" 

  

Cela dit, pour les esprits tordus, quand on parle de "l'organe" de quelqu'un, s'est de sa voix qu'il est question en général, et pas au sens électoral du terme, mais bien des talents de chanteur !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, pour les esprits tordus, quand on parle de "l'organe" de quelqu'un, s'est de sa voix qu'il est question en général, et pas au sens électoral du terme, mais bien des talents de chanteur !


C'est exactement de ça dont je parlai bande de pervers!


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est exactement de ça dont je parlai bande de pervers!



Mais bien sûr ! et moi je suis niçois ? 

PS Par contre si Kasarus a des disques d'orgue à conseiller, ça m'intéresse. 
Et je suis ravi de voir qu'on a des organistes sur MacGé, parce que les anesthésiste, c'est bien connu, ça endort  tandis que l'orgue, ça réveille !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2008)

Mes préférés c'est les orgues de Staline.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mes préférés c'est les orgues de Staline.



Tiens  J'eusses présumé que c'était les Asmes :rateau:

:rose:


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

ces orgues la sont mieux.ici

Soit dit en passant:
Vive la Géophysique!!!!!!!!!!
arf ça fait du bien....  

Bon, pour éviter les confusions, ceci est un orgue ou plus exactement des grandes orgues (féminin pluriel pour les instruments mastoc qui sont accrochés au dessus de l'entrée des Grandes Églises)
Avertissement: être organiste nécessite un sévère penchant mégalomane !!!:love:  (et narcissique si on considère l'orgue comme un prolongement de soi-même   )


OURGH!! je sens que mon post va dévier la.... tant pis je le laisse ce message


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Mais bien sûr ! et moi je suis niçois ?



Le roi du pipeau


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Avertissement: être organiste nécessite un sévère penchant mégalomane !!!:love:  (et narcissique si on considère l'orgue comme un prolongement de soi-même   )


En même temps on s'en cague un peu nan?


----------



## mado (9 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Mais bien sûr ! et moi je suis niçois ?




Pfff, pas besoin d'aller dans ce pays de sauvages !
Je comprends même pas que tu n'aies pas encore parlé de celles d'Ille sur Têt.
Tout se perd sur ce forum décidément


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En même temps on s'en cague un peu nan?



Oui.


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> ces orgues la sont mieux.ici





mado a dit:


> Pfff, pas besoin d'aller dans ce pays de sauvages !
> Je comprends même pas que tu n'aies pas encore parlé de celles d'Ille sur Têt.
> Tout se perd sur ce forum décidément




Si je pars sur les orgues "solides", on n'est pas rendu : entre celles d'Ille, celles de Bort, celles de Saint-Flour, celles de l'Aubrac (aussi modestes que jubilatoires), celles de la Haute-Loire ou de l'Ardèche (cascade du Ray-Pic par exemple), etc. 
D'ailleurs, j'ai déjà vu des concerts aux orgues d'Ille mais sans orgues, plutôt avec fanfare, hautbois languedocien, etc. 

Bon, exceptionnellement une photo pour Mado


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Si je pars sur les orgues "solides"D


C'est quoi, un orgue mou?


----------



## Luc G (9 Avril 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est quoi, un orgue mou?



un sucre d'orgue mal cuit


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2008)

Organiste ?

Le truc avec les mains et les pieds, les deux  sur des claviers 
Les 4 membres en même temps, sur l'instrument qui couvre le plus grand registre sonore ?

Alors oui, y'a moi 


Ah les grandes orgues :love: :love:


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

Enfin un Vrai, un Dur, tu joues ou?:love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Enfin un Vrai, un Dur, tu joues ou?:love: :love:


Il est gardien de but au stade français


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il est gardien de but au stade français



Après la messe parfois oui, mais le ballon ovale fait mal à la tronche :affraid:

J'ai pratiqué pas mal les grandes orgues de Nanterre, mais pas si grandes que ça en fait :rose:
Et toi alors ?


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il est gardien de but au stade français



Gardien de but???  L'équipe de foot du Stade Français ????


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Gardien de but???  L'équipe de foot du Stade Français ????



"Les gens sur mac ne font jamais rien comme tout le monde" dixit ma meuf :love:


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Et toi alors ?



J'ai joué à Fontenay-le-Comte,
Notre-Dame de Paris (grandes orgues ), Saint-Denis, Basilique de Reims, Saint-Médard, et une petite église dans les Yvelines, sinon je n'ai pas (à mon grand dam ) d'orgue attitré.... 
Et aussi, je joue à Saint-Roch de temps en temps.....:love: 
Faut chercher combien il y a de Cavaillé-Coll la dedans  (4 je crois )
Mais, sinon, je joue sur mon orgue électronique chez moi    :hein:


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

meskh a dit:


> "Les gens sur mac ne font jamais rien comme tout le monde" dixit ma meuf :love:




Elle a tort :love: 
Le mac n'est que l'indicateur que nous sommes pas comme tout le monde, mais avec la "progression" du Mac dans le public, ce bel esprit élitiste disparaît.


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2008)

C'est pas mal tout cela 

Je vis bientôt recommencer les cours et je pourrais pratiquer à Corbeil 
Sinon, comme toi à la maison, deux claviers sur mon mbp, avec Logic et le pack Orchestra 
Celui-ci propose des presets d'orgues, tout à fait convaincant pour un peu que tu prennes la peine de les tripoter


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

meskh a dit:


> C'est pas mal tout cela
> 
> Je vis bientôt recommencer les cours et je pourrais pratiquer à Corbeil
> Sinon, comme toi à la maison, deux claviers sur mon mbp, avec Logic et le pack Orchestra
> Celui-ci propose des presets d'orgues, tout à fait convaincant pour un peu que tu prennes la peine de les tripoter



Au CNR? sympa le tuyau  !
Encore une raison de plus de m'acheter Logic
Paske mon orgue, je l'ai bidouillé manuellement : 
Un roland RD-600 un casio plus petit en 2ème clavier, avec du scotch je rajoute un troisième( une sous-marque (plus ça va moins c'est cher) et le pédalier j'en ai acheté un aux puces j'ai bidouillé avec un processeur et une boîte à contacts...(pour quand les touches s'enfoncent) et je branche le tout sur le RD-600 qui traite tout avant d'envoyer sur ma chaîne Hi-Fi mais ça commence à fatiguer la mécanique alors je répare comme je peux mais dans 3 ans max, c'est fini. Il est dead....


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Au CNR? sympa le tuyau  !
> Encore une raison de plus de m'acheter Logic
> Paske mon orgue, je l'ai bidouillé manuellement :
> Un roland RD-600 un casio plus petit en 2ème clavier, avec du scotch je rajoute un troisième( une sous-marque (plus ça va moins c'est cher) et le pédalier j'en ai acheté un aux puces j'ai bidouillé avec un processeur et une boîte à contacts...(pour quand les touches s'enfoncent) et je branche le tout sur le RD-600 qui traite tout avant d'envoyer sur ma chaîne Hi-Fi mais ça commence à fatiguer la mécanique alors je répare comme je peux mais dans 3 ans max, c'est fini. Il est dead....



UNE PHOTO !!!​


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

Je squatte l'appareil photo de mon petit frère et je te dis ça...(ba oui moi j'ai le mac et lui il a l'appareil, je m'en sors bien quand même?)


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Le mac n'est que l'indicateur que nous sommes pas comme tout le monde, mais avec la "progression" du Mac dans le public, ce bel esprit élitiste disparaît.


Tu veux dire qu'il y'a de plus en plus de gens pas comme les autres?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'il y'a de plus en plus de gens pas comme les autres?



Ou de moins en moins de gens "comme les autres" ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou de moins en moins de gens "comme les autres" ?


Intelligents ?!...


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2008)

Mais tu le sais peut etre pas mais tu peux faire des photos avec ton mbp 

@Tirhum, oui entre autre :rose:


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Intelligents ?!...



on se demande... 
@Pascal
@JP : m'enfin justement pas.... c'est que maintenant on va devoir faire deux catégories de macusers..... les "comme les autres" et les "pas comme les autres", ce qui confirme le fait que le mac n'a rien à voir avec ça...:hein:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2008)

Alors "Think Diffrent" c'est même pas vrai?


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Le mac n'est que l'indicateur que nous sommes pas comme tout le monde, mais avec la "progression" du Mac dans le public, ce bel esprit élitiste disparaît.



Je ne parlerais pas de progression mais de régression dûe en très très grande partie à la compatibilité avec ouindoze qui draîne .... mais qui draîne


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Intelligents ?!...



Où as tu pris que les autres étaient intelligents ? C'est nous qui le somme, pas eux


----------



## al02 (9 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mes préférés c'est les orgues de Staline.



 Le sujet est : y a t'il des orgues à *NICE* ?


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Où as tu pris que les autres étaient intelligents ? C'est nous qui le somme, pas eux



M'enfin.

C'est lâche d'inclure Tirhum dans ta flatterie égocentrique juste dans le but inavoué qu'il te serve de soutien dans ce post où tu règnes (pas trop) en maître     



Ouh la :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: avec le recul je me dis moi nioube ayant égaré mes pampers virtuelles, Pascal77 modo argh.... Aurais-je poussé le bouchon trop loin?

R.I.P


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Alors "Think Diffrent" c'est même pas vrai?



Du marketing tout ça, donc des mensonges (je ne sais plus quel maître à penser macG disait ça mais c'est pas de moi)


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2008)

Ouin! Mon rêve d'enfant brisé à jamais!


----------



## kasarus (10 Avril 2008)

Stop flood my nice post..... :rateau: 
c'est sur ce jeu de mot pourri que je te laisse.


----------



## kasarus (10 Avril 2008)

VOILA les photos (dans le cadre de mettre des photos en ligne, le mieux c'est facebook...)





le "processeur" (surnom: la boîte noire, traite les infos venant des contacts caché sous une couche de bois au fond du pédalier)




vue d'ensemble: la menuiserie je l'ai faite avec mon père. Merci pa'  





le truc noir debout c'est le troisième clavier, le machin avec plein de fils c'est un pédalier pliant, les ressorts sont des élastiques  et faut les changer toutes les 8h d'utilisation, mais ça dépanne.
Les touches sont en pin léger, et les armatures en alu pour que ça pèse moins lourd.


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2008)

oulah tout ça me rapelle des choses


----------



## NED (15 Avril 2008)

Il y a Fredintosh dans le forum qui est prof de piano mais je ne sais pas il il a taté de l'orgue....


----------



## meskh (8 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Pour reprendre le fil du sujet, je vais avoir en prêt cette jolie machine 

Donc test complet dès réception, car mîne de rien, cela prends moins de place que ces consoles de fou


----------



## kasarus (8 Mai 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour reprendre le fil du sujet, je vais avoir en prêt cette jolie machine
> 
> Donc test complet dès réception, car mîne de rien, cela prends moins de place que ces consoles de fou



Petites question, ça coûte combien? 

tu pourras dire ce que tu en penses quand tu le recevras?


----------



## meskh (8 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Petites question, ça coûte combien?
> 
> tu pourras dire ce que tu en penses quand tu le recevras?



Super cher, genre +2000 euros 

Banc d'essai dès réception


----------

